# First extraction, now some questions



## happyflorencebees (May 1, 2014)

Once the frames are clean, I usually put them in the freezer for a couple of days, bring them back to room temp, then put them in a super and wrap it tightly in a garbage bag, rolling and taping the opening closed. I stack the wrapped boxes in the shed until I need them again. You can store the partial frames in your freezer and just bring them back to room temp before putting them back on a hive.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

Great, thank you!


----------



## m1ke05 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh, now there's something I'm glad I read. I just did my first extraction today and wasn't aware that the frames needed to be cleaned up. 

I'll be putting those right back on the hive for a few days then. Thanks for the info.


----------

